# Ombudsman decisions on systemic tracker cases



## Brendan Burgess (2 Apr 2021)

The most important thing about the Ombudsman's decisions is the handful of rulings from which others benefit.  The Ombudsman estimated this at 7,000.

Has anyone any additional information to add to this list?

*Successful complaints on systemic issues *

AIB Prevailing Rate : 6,000 customers getting about €240m in redress.

Bank of Scotland Ireland : any idea of the numbers?  Average redress around €10k between a refund and compensation.

Dankse Bank :  I haven't seen any of these cases discussed on askaboutmoney so there might not be many of them.


----------

